# can't mount /dev/sdb1 [SOLVED]

## Dreadfull

what i get is:

```

mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt/sdb1/ busy

```

and same for any mount directory i try

mount output:

```

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/sda5 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda6 on /usr type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda7 on /var type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda8 on /tmp type ext3 (rw,noatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

```

any ideas ?

full dmesg output:

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda3)

Linux version 2.6.11-hardened-r15 (root@phantom.sunshells.ro) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #3 SMP Sun Oct 30 17:51:55 EET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fefffc00 - 00000000ff000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7190

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fff7a00

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000007fff0000

Using node hash shift of 24

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fff0000

On node 0 totalpages: 524272

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 520176 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ d0000000 size 128 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 console=tty0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 2210.797 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Memory: 2051944k/2097088k available (5320k kernel code, 0k reserved, 2084k data, 404k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 4374.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=2187264)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0

 tbxface-0118 [02] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Table [DSDT](id F004) - 832 Objects with 88 Devices 294 Methods 30 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root ffffffff80920580

evxfevnt-0094 [03] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 511.95 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Only one processor found.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.561 MHz APIC timer.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

   domain 2: span 01

    groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

evgpeblk-0979 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0987 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 9 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-0979 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 20 to 5F [_GPE] 8 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0987 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 0 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...............................................................................

Initialized 30/30 Regions 1/1 Fields 31/31 Buffers 17/25 Packages (841 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:...........................................................................................

91 Devices found containing: 91 _STA, 1 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [ISAV] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@oss.sgi.com cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

Sangoma WANPIPE Router v1.1 (c) 1995-2000 Sangoma Technologies Inc.

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 1919M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:01' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:02' and the driver 'system'

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:08' and the driver 'serial'

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0a' and the driver 'parport_pc'

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.6.10.1-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

Intel(R) PRO/10GbE Network Driver - version 1.0.87-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v2.6.1 (October 29, 2004)

bonding: Warning: either miimon or arp_interval and arp_ip_target module parameters must be specified, otherwise bonding will not detect link failures! see bonding.txt for details.

ns83820.c: National Semiconductor DP83820 10/100/1000 driver.

kobject_register failed for skge (-17)

Call Trace:[<ffffffff8026a346>] [<ffffffff802f392b>] [<ffffffff80279ebc>]

       [<ffffffff809ad774>] [<ffffffff8010c21a>] [<ffffffff8010f083>]

       [<ffffffff8010c050>] [<ffffffff8010f07b>]

pnp: the driver 'sb1000' has been registered

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.31.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.

SLIP linefill/keepalive option.

Cronyx Ltd, Synchronous PPP and CISCO HDLC (c) 1994

Linux port (c) 1998 Building Number Three Ltd & Jan "Yenya" Kasprzak.

DLCI driver v0.35, 4 Jan 1997, mike.mclagan@linux.org.

Cyclom 2X Support Module v0.6 (c) 1998-2003 Arnaldo Carvalho de Melo <acme@conectiva.com.br>

CYCLOM 2X(tm) Sync Card Driver v0.11 (c) 1998-2003 Arnaldo Carvalho de Melo <acme@conectiva.com.br>

HDLC support module revision 1.17

arcnet: v3.93 BETA 2000/04/29 - by Avery Pennarun et al.

arcnet: RFC1201 "standard" (`a') encapsulation support loaded.

arcnet: RFC1051 "simple standard" (`s') encapsulation support loaded.

arcnet: raw mode (`r') encapsulation support loaded.

arcnet: COM90xx chipset support

S3: No ARCnet cards found.

arcnet: COM90xx IO-mapped mode support (by David Woodhouse et el.)

E-mail me if you actually test this driver, please!

 arc%d: No autoprobe for IO mapped cards; you must specify the base address!

arcnet: RIM I (entirely mem-mapped) support

E-mail me if you actually test the RIM I driver, please!

 arc%d: Given: node 00h, shmem 0h, irq 0

 arc%d: No autoprobe for RIM I; you must specify the shmem and irq!

arcnet: COM20020 PCI support

STRIP: Version 1.3A-STUART.CHESHIRE (unlimited channels)

orinoco 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_cs 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_plx 0.13e (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Daniel Barlow <dan@telent.net>)

orinoco_pci 0.13e (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

orinoco_tmd 0.13e (Joerg Dorchain <joerg@dorchain.net>)

airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

airo:  Finished probing for PCI adapters

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

dmfe: Davicom DM9xxx net driver, version 1.36.4 (2002-01-17)

winbond-840.c:v1.01-d (2.4 port) Nov-17-2001  Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

  http://www.scyld.com/network/drivers.html

Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.13-NAPI (May 11, 2002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

tulip0:  MII transceiver #1 config 1000 status 786d advertising 05e1.

eth0: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at ffffc2000000e000, 00:50:BF:B3:89:12, IRQ 177.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

tulip1:  MII transceiver #1 config 1000 status 7849 advertising 05e1.

eth1: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at ffffc20000010000, 00:50:BF:B3:89:0D, IRQ 185.

YAM driver version 0.8 by F1OAT/F6FBB

AX.25: bpqether driver version 004

baycom_ser_fdx: (C) 1996-2000 Thomas Sailer, HB9JNX/AE4WA

baycom_ser_fdx: version 0.10 compiled 12:27:09 Oct 30 2005

hdlcdrv: (C) 1996-2000 Thomas Sailer HB9JNX/AE4WA

hdlcdrv: version 0.8 compiled 12:27:10 Oct 30 2005

baycom_ser_hdx: (C) 1996-2000 Thomas Sailer, HB9JNX/AE4WA

baycom_ser_hdx: version 0.10 compiled 12:27:10 Oct 30 2005

baycom_par: (C) 1996-2000 Thomas Sailer, HB9JNX/AE4WA

baycom_par: version 0.9 compiled 12:27:10 Oct 30 2005

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE3-250: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0

NFORCE3-250: chipset revision 162

NFORCE3-250: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE3-250: 0000:00:08.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1712, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.000.

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xC400 irq 193

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xC408 irq 193

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f61 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c41 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 390721968 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f61 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c41 87:4003 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 390721968 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2000JD-00H  Rev: 08.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2000JD-00H  Rev: 08.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 201

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 201

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 201

ata3: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_nv

st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.3

osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.73 2005/01/01 21:13:34 wriede Exp $

SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.01.18

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SCSI Host driver 3.01.18

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: Loaded AMDTP driver

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 209

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: PCI device 10de:00e8 (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 209, pci mem 0xe4004000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 217

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI device 10de:00e7 (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 217, pci mem 0xe4002000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 193

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI device 10de:00e7 (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 193, pci mem 0xe4003000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid10 personality registered as nr 9

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  6776.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: generic_sse (6776.000 MB/sec)

raid6: int64x1   1816 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2671 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2757 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1917 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    1445 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    2285 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    2984 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (2984 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered as nr 8

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: faulty personality registered as nr 10

md: md driver 0.90.1 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 12:28:44 Oct 30 2005

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

pktgen v2.58: Packet Generator for packet performance testing.

GACT probability on

Mirror/redirect action on

u32 classifier

    Perfomance counters on

    input device check on

    Actions configured

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 128Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8192 buckets, 65536 max) - 344 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

ClusterIP Version 0.6 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

IPVS: Registered protocols (TCP, UDP, AH, ESP)

IPVS: Connection hash table configured (size=4096, memory=64Kbytes)

IPVS: Each connection entry needs 200 bytes at least

IPVS: ipvs loaded.

IPVS: [rr] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [wrr] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [lc] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [wlc] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [lblc] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [lblcr] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [dh] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [sh] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [sed] scheduler registered.

IPVS: [nq] scheduler registered.

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

registering ipv6 mark target

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

NET: Registered protocol family 6

G4KLX NET/ROM for Linux. Version 0.7 for AX25.037 Linux 2.4

NET: Registered protocol family 11

F6FBB/G4KLX ROSE for Linux. Version 0.62 for AX25.037 Linux 2.4

NET: Registered protocol family 3

ACPI wakeup devices:

HUB0 HUB1 USB0 USB1 USB2 F139 MMAC MMCI UAR1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 404k freed

grsec: mount of proc to /proc by /bin/mount[mount:4806] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:12512] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of sysfs to /sys by /bin/mount[mount:31082] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:20796] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of udev to /dev by /bin/mount[mount:8645] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:3150] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of devpts to /dev/pts by /bin/mount[mount:10941] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:19863] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

grsec: mount of /dev/sda3 to / by /bin/mount[mount:28384] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:22481] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/sda5 to /home by /bin/mount[mount:14238] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:26245] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/sda6 to /usr by /bin/mount[mount:14238] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:26245] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/sda7 to /var by /bin/mount[mount:14238] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:26245] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/sda8 to /tmp by /bin/mount[mount:14238] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:26245] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of shm to /dev/shm by /bin/mount[mount:14238] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:26245] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of usbfs to /proc/bus/usb by /bin/mount[mount:16070] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:26245] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: time set by /sbin/hwclock[hwclock:25181] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:14645] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device ffffffff807daae0(lo)

0000:02:07.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

0000:02:08.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed

```

----------

## Rayne

Hi,

You can try running fuser as root. Should be something like this:

# fuser -m /dev/sda1

either

# fuser /dev/sda1

should give the process list using sda1. Then you can kill them. Or you can run

# fuser -k /dev/sda1

----------

## .maverick

The output for fuser is:

```

```

I've got exactly the same problem.

----------

## richard.scott

I had this problem and I found I had things in my /etc/fstab twice   :Embarassed: 

Once I'd removed them all was ok!   :Smile: 

----------

